# Please help with my African land snails!!!



## vickycole (Mar 13, 2012)

I got 4 baby Giant african land snails 3 days ago... 2 of them have definatly eaten, but they are mainly in their shells for almost the whole day - am I doing something wrong??? the substrate is very damp but not swimming, and I thought with the heat of the last few days they would have been quite active  anyone got any advice pleeeease x


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

if the substrate is too damp it may clump and stick to them, which they dont like

apart from that i have no advice.

ive had GALS that have seemed to be agorophobic, they were really active in a smaller tank but when i put them in a bigger t ank they naver came out of their shells, this could be a reason also


----------



## vickycole (Mar 13, 2012)

Thankyou so much for you advice, will leave the substrate to dry and see if they are more active... would you or anyone else recommend trying a heat mat under the tank??? Thanks


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

dont keep it dry dry! i think thats just as bad for sticking to them :lol:
how big is their tank? because if you have just put them in a massive tank straight away honestly this could be the problem too.

i doubt very much you need a heat mat in this weather, i never used one though i did buy one in case i needed it, remember i you do use it to only put half the tank over it though.

as long as you keep them moist and feed them the right food and give them plenty of access to cuttlefish you should have happy healthy snails


----------



## Sandy Toxicity (Jun 24, 2012)

vickycole said:


> I got 4 baby Giant african land snails 3 days ago... 2 of them have definatly eaten, but they are mainly in their shells for almost the whole day - am I doing something wrong??? the substrate is very damp but not swimming, and I thought with the heat of the last few days they would have been quite active  anyone got any advice pleeeease x


Hi I have some GALS and have had them for a year now and have found that with mine I have a little heat mat to keep the humidity okay and to start with I put them into a smallish tank with their bits and pieces and cuttlefish and give them a little warm water mist once a day and they seemed to be doing well I have just upgraded them to a bigger tank as they are about 6-8 inches now, Where I live is pretty chilly though as Im by the sea Its never warm enough for me to sleep without a duvet! So I find a heat mat really helps. 
hope this helps!! 
S!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

how are your GALS now?


----------



## newcavviemummy (Jul 25, 2012)

I dont use a heat mat either tbh.
my 2 snails tend to be quite quiet during the day & bury themsleves and wake up more at night and have a good feed.
You could try to give them a bath that might wake them up, mine love them. You can hold them under gently running water obviously beng very careful as they are only babies.
My 2 are fussy with what they like to eat but LOVE cucumber, it always wakes them up when I put some in their tank 
And make sure you give them cuttlefish to keep their shells strong.


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

my snails love a bath they will dance when therre in it. i fill the sink up with baby temp warm water not hot at all just not v cold. 

got to say tho they sleep during the day my lot and come out at night


----------



## wilco (Oct 20, 2012)

i read they hibernate in the dry weather thats probably why their not coming out and that they move 99% at night so its porobably nothing so dont worry :cornut:


----------

